# Logitech \&quot;verschenkt\&quot; gerade Sachen



## StreetSamurai (26. Mai 2011)

Hallihallo Jungs.

Ich dachte mir, dass sich hier wohl einige über die Aktion freuen würden(ich will übrigens keine Werbung machen -.- wer das nicht will, liest es und brauch es ja nicht machen ): Logitech hat auf Facebook eine Aktion gestartet, bei der innerhalb von 3 Wochen 3000 neue Fans auf "Gefällt mir" klicken sollten. Jetzt sind nur noch 8 Tage über, es fehlen aber noch ~1200 Leute. Wenn das mit den 3000 Fans schafft, gibt es nämlich 30% Rabatt im Logitech Store. Das ist shcon arschgeil  Außerdem gibt es noch Maus und eine Tastatur zu gewinnen.

Also drück auf gefällt mir und teilt den kram  Ich will den Rabatt.

hier ist der link: http://on.fb.me/SaveTogether


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*

erstens: das gilt nur für den gamingshop.... also keine 30% auf das z5500 bzw dem seinem nachfolger...

zweitens: da: www.logitech.com/de-de/349/7016 kannst du ein "gebrauchtes" gerät gegen 20% gutschein eintauschen... ab in den keller, ne abgefuckte logitechmouse auftreiben, und freun! und ganz harte kaufen sich fürn 10ner eine bei mediamarkt, werfen die einmal gegen die wand, damit se "gebraucht" ist und.. siehe oben...

und 3. ist der shop teuer... die g510 kostet im shop 120, wo anderst 75.. das sind mehr als 30%


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*

Jo, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass der Shop (wegen der UVP-Preise) selbst mit Rabatt nicht billiger ist als viele Onlineshops.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass der Shop (wegen der UVP-Preise) selbst mit Rabatt nicht billiger ist als viele Onlineshops.


Ja, aber wie man sieht, gibt's doch Leute, die auf solche Marketingaktionen reinfallen.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*

sehr gut analysiert hier die Marketing Idee, man sollte halt nicht blind jedem "angebot" hinterherlaufen.  

Btw das Z5500 ist aller erste Sahne


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*



MICHI123 schrieb:


> sehr gut analysiert hier die Marketing Idee, man sollte halt nicht blind jedem "angebot" hinterherlaufen.
> 
> Btw das Z5500 ist aller erste Sahne


   gibts aber nimmer ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Logitech*



Fraggerick schrieb:


> MICHI123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sehr gut analysiert hier die Marketing Idee, man sollte halt nicht blind jedem "angebot" hinterherlaufen.
> ...


   http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z-5500-HiFi-Lautsprecher-Surround-System/dp/B0006HBCL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306592346&sr=8-1 klar hier


----------



## MICHI123 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Logitech*

Wo man wirklich drauf hingeweisen wird wenn etwas "verschenkt" wird: http://www.mydealz.de/


----------

